# Hyatt - buy another week...Location or MF?



## SunandFun83 (Nov 10, 2012)

I own a Hyatt Platinum(2,000 point) week and am ready to buy another week.  My thought is to have more points in case I have the opportunity to reserve at one of the Residences like Siesta Key or Aspen, or even a diamond ski week in Colorado or Utah.  I know there are very few weeks that come up for these properties, but, they seem to require at least 2,200 points.  I also am looking at the points as something I can use for reservations to rent out until retirement in 3-4 years.

My first question is would you recommend that I buy what I am going to use or look at a property with low cost and low maintenance fees.   I look at the cost to buy at Siesta or Main Street or Aspen and wonder how 2,000 points from a week for sale under $8,000 can be the same as points from a week costing $80,000.  Can I buy the low cost (purchase and MF) week and feel confident that I can use the points at most Hyatt locations?

My second question is what would you buy?  I own and enjoy Marriott and Hyatt.  I try to learn how to maximize the value of my weeks.  I have funds to buy one or two more weeks, my kids are grown (No grandchildren), I travel 8 weeks a year with at least one international trip.  What would you buy?  And please feel free to say ----Idiot!  Just rent the weeks or take II getaways.  I always tell friends that I introduce to timesharing "Never buy, just rent....at least for 4-5 years"

As always, thank you so much to all the TUGgers who share there accumulated knowledge and experience.


----------



## ivywag (Nov 10, 2012)

*Renting*

FYI-Just remember that Hyatt only allows rentals of the week that you actually own.  You cannot rent out a week acquired through a trade.  If that were allowed, all of the high-demand weeks would be scoffed up and rented out, leaving only the off-season for the club members.


----------



## dbmarch (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is some information:

Info from Hyatt:   You may rent out your HRPP week or split week only, so long as it is booked within the HRPP reservation window. You may not rent out reservations that are confirmed using club inventory that you do not own. Per section 6.2 of the Hyatt Residence Club Rules and Regulations, "rental by a club member for accommodations other than a week or split week reserved during the Home Resort Preference Period is prohibited". Websites such as E-bay and Craigslist are monitored regularly and those owners found in violation are contacted and advised to remove the listing at once.  

So if you want to rent, buy a week you can rent.   

You should be able to see what you can reserve with your current Hyatt week.  You can check out inventory by trying to make a reservation.   I have found it hit or miss.   I think the prime weeks go fast and/or go to people who are wait listed.


----------

